

What PHP needs (well, what I think it needs) - dominis
http://www.leftontheweb.com/message/What_PHP_needs_well_what_I_think_it_needs

======
iambot
so whats stopping them putting it on github, if the people working "near" the
projects center stick it on github and let a community form/extend/grow around
it, i know i'd watch that repo

------
fugoki
…it needs to be taken out behind the chemical sheds and shot.

